# Younger ladies, do you consider a balding spot on a man a turn off?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I am mid 30s and still a little uneasy about going on a date with a 27yo. maybe because I have always dated someone my exact age or a couple years older for some reason. 

I am not bald, just have the typical light spot on the back of my head. I have decided to start treatments to make me feel better but wondering if women find that a turn off? I am asking more for younger women's opinions only because I would think the older you get, the less it might matter? I might accept it at 50-60 but mid 30s and trying to get back in dating, I need ALL my confidence but I find these products don't work over night.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Personally It's a turn off for me but if this woman is going on a date with you I'm guessing it's not really a turn off for her.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

It could be something she did not really notice when we met before too. It does not stand out like a bright sun but certainly there.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm approaching 38 ...and trying not to let the title of this thread spin me into a mid-life crisis. 

I love a full head of hair on a man. 

Bald can be hot too. But if she's into you, she's into you. Don't sweat it.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I've noticed a fair few 20 and 30 something men who are bald. maybe some of them are choosing to be so.

When I was in my 20s, baldness didn't matter. Other things did.

One thing I would not tolerate, then or now, is a guy who does a combover.

Either keep what hair you have short and neat or shave all of it off. My fiance does one of the other.

As far as 20something women accepting a guy whose hair is thinning / going bald, not sure. 

One thing is certain, don't chase her. A lot of 20 something women these days think that they can wait until they are 35 to get serious; ergo, if you are not _exactly_ what they want, they will hold out..... and possibly while still playing you. 

So be careful.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've never been turned on by bald men or grey hair on a man - I guess I worship youth or something.. but I have friends who think bald men are HOT ....and grey is fine.. I also don't find hairy chests attractive (or beards)... but I have friends who want to run their fingers through that.. so all sorts of women out there.. Just as some women like men with more meat on their bones/ muscular and others prefer their men on the lanky side...

*All that matters is what YOUR woman thinks*..

Though I would be careful with this treatment .. because it can mess with your natural testosterone levels .. when I was worried about my H's test levels, I was reading endless articles online....I came across a few men who had to start testosterone treatment after trying to replace their hair....just as I also found those who started using Testosterone, some started to loose their hair - something to that. ...but it doesn't affect everyone...


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Oh yes men are never objectified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

It would depend on the type and texture of hair. Curly hair, thick hair and wooly hair could hide it better. Straight hair it would be more noticeable and for me, more of a turn off.

I would rather see it completely shaved (very hot!) rather than thinning and bald spots.

ETA I'm 29.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I prefer a guy to just own it. Shaved head or a really short buzz cut is fine with me. Pretending it's not thinning, and keeping the same haircut except for the bald spot, isn't really a good look for most people. Comb-overs are just a bad idea. I probably wouldn't date a guy who was obviously in angst about his thinning hair and/or trying to cover it up, but would date a guy with thinning hair who was just dealing with it confidently.

I'm 37, by the way. And my above answer would have been the same at 25 or at 30.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

33 here, and I don't mind baldness of any kind. I find that sometimes the baldness makes me appreciate a man's facial structure more.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

jeez, I tried to say "balding" like light area in the back, still have hair, just obviously lighter in that area. I am far from bald and never will be but genetics say I will either end up with a spot in the back or do something about it. 

I DO have short hair and never tried to conceal it. Probably making it worse with my cut but I will always have short hair.


----------



## jane1213 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am 27 and I think it is totally OK. I am attractive but a bit insecure about few things in my body. I am still confident and happy though. I mean why would you be interested in someone who judges you for your appearance more than your personality? If someone is looking for an affair or a hookup that's fine, but long term relationship no! That shouldn't be a priority.

By the way there is this guy at my gym who shaves his head and I find him super attractive...


----------



## m0nk (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm 29...and absolutely not. My SO owns it and chooses to shave his head or buzz it for convenience (and comfort on a motorcycle!). Hair hasn't ever been one of my turn ons personally. My answer would have been the same at 20. Hair does not a man make IMHO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

You are approaching your concern in the wrong way.

Why?

I'm guessing that most women, if asked, would say that they do not like balding/thinning hair on a guy. Likewise, most women, if asked, would say that they do not like big noses on guys. Further, I'm guessing that, if asked, most women would say that they are not attracted to short stature in a guy. I can go on and on...

however, i once knew a guy with a big, hooked nose and believe me, he could "score" like you wouldn't believe. Would all these women say that they are attracted to big noses? Of course not.

Likewise, I've known many short guys that were endlessly chased by women. Tom Cruise and many others have not had a problem rising to sex symbol status as a short man. The same women who might say they don't like short men might also say they think Tom Cruise is attractive.

Finally, I've had friends who started thinning/balding very young (20 or so). These guys had absolutely no problem with women through the younger dating years and I know a couple who are in their 40s now and date women in their 20s or 30s and have women lining up for them. And I have a couple of extreme examples of balding friends in their 40s who "play the field" with much younger model types and can walk into any bar or other situation and have many women attracted to them. However, ask these women if they are attracted to thinning/balding men and likely most would say "no".

So my point is that asking if young women would like balding/thinning hair on a man is a poor way to determine if a younger woman would find YOU attractive. The common feature of the men I mention above is that they carry themselves with extreme confidence are genuine and outgoing and generally have some other features that most women would say that they find attractive in a man - e.g. humor, nice physique, handsome face, etc.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

My SO is not "naturally bald" but he does shave his head clean as a whistle, and it's sexy, sexy, SEXY on him! He has a good shaped head to go bald, and it "fits" his very athletic build.

I'm not crazy about a bald spot though on an otherwise full head of hair. Like Rowan said, just own it. Either shave it all off, or get a close-cropped cut that doesn't scream that you are trying to hide it.

Treatment is an option as long as it actually works. There's nothing worse than the "Rogaine head" with thin wisps of hair trying to mask it. Doesn't really work or look good.

Are you thinking of transplanting your own hair?


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I personally am not a fan but it is a turn off when a guy tries to hide it with weird hairstyles. Yes, there are women who refuse to give balding men a chance but it's just a preference. There are young ladies who find it a turn on or don't care.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm a guy, but it sounds like the consensus from the girls is a full head of hair is probably preferable to bald. But if you're bald, own it and go real short or shave it. That's what I do. My hair, what's left of it, is extremely short. And I gotta say, I feel extremely confident that way. Guys , you don't want to do the combover or wear it poofy, or sport the Bozo look!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Cubby said:


> I'm a guy, but it sounds like the consensus from the girls is a full head of hair is probably preferable to bald. But if you're bald, own it and go real short or shave it. That's what I do. My hair, what's left of it, is extremely short. And I gotta say, I feel extremely confident that way. Guys , you don't want to do the combover or wear it poofy, or sport the Bozo look!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


.....or prove that what's left can grow past your shoulders......


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Nope.
If I have been attracted to a man it is regardless of the amount of hair on his head.
Many men look great balding as much as a full head of hair can look great on others.
What isn't attractive to me? A man with plugs. Urgh!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm guessing your insecurities, as demonstrated by this post, will be more of a turnoff than a little hair loss... It is what it is, dude. If she's not into that, her loss. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't really care for it myself... I like to run my fingers through my partners hair. I agree that some people can rock it, but on the front end it is a turn off.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

If she is really that much into you, she won't care. My H is in his late 30's. When I met him, he had 3 "qualities" that usually turn me off in men: a small bald spot on the back of his head; facial hair ( trimmed beard) ; and beginning of grey hair.
But do you think I cared? He is so handsome to me, that these features, that actually repel me in other men, look great on him. 
Sooo...you see, when you find that one who really is into you, your bald spot will count for nothing to deter her.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

To all you bald or balding guys: What the girls don't like is insecurity. That means no rugs, no combovers, no plugs, no growing what you do have long. Shave it, or cut it real short. Own it.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

cubby said:


> to all you bald or balding guys: What the girls don't like is insecurity. That means no rugs, no combovers, no plugs, no growing what you do have long. Shave it, or cut it real short. Own it.


THIS :smthumbup:


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

guess I was feeling spirited today...


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

bobsmith, it doesn't bother some women, others it does.

Don't worry about it. If you find out its a turn off and she is that superficial, she isn't worth your time in the first place.

I am fortunate that I don't have to worry about it, but have a couple friends where this is a major source of insecurity.
Both guys are good looking guys, and like you, not bald, and probably will never get the old cue ball, but will get that slight spot in the back. They ended up finding, and marrying, women that didn't mind it and think they are sexy just the same.


----------

